# love this stuff



## jbowers (May 5, 2015)

Here is the first call out of that batch from @Final Strut . I think the black is by far my favorite so far, just looks like a turkey killer.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 9 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mabren2 (May 5, 2015)

Nice, lot of character!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (May 5, 2015)

Very nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## eaglea1 (May 5, 2015)

Cool looking call Josh, nice job !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 5, 2015)

Nice! Reminds me of an inkspot! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (May 5, 2015)

Diabolical Doomsday Turkey Devastator!!! I think its cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bearmanric (May 11, 2015)

Love it. Rick

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 11, 2015)

Sweet looking call. Great contrast w the black resin in it !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Rick Howard (Jun 8, 2015)

I like that a lot.


----------

